# martial arts workout routine



## tkdguy1982 (Feb 19, 2004)

I wanted to know what kind of good workout routines that martial arts guys do as I am not looking to get huge & buff, I just want to have good tones to my body.  I want to excel in martial arts.  If anybody knows of any good websites or has any good routines, feel free to e-mail them to me at tkdguy1982@yahoo.com.  Thanks in advance.  James.


----------



## elcajon555 (Feb 19, 2004)

I would find a school in your area because for martial arts you need a good instructor.  And as much as we can tell you about what workouts to do it might be hard to do them unless someone is there to help you and make sure you are doing them right.  IS it taekwondo that you want to study or is it another art?


----------



## Marginal (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm pretty sure he was just asking for conditioning exercises etc, so with that assumption driving my post...

I do pushups pyramided up to 24 then back down. (Basically, I start with one pushup, get up, then get back down via a squat and do two pushups etc up to 24 then I count down backwards from 24 to 1.) Between pushups I work through my patterns trying to apply maximum focus to the moves. (Works out decently for timing recovery since most patterns take ~45 sec)

I also do 3 sets of 20 reps on an inclined bench press. (Not a lotta weight tho.) 

Doesn't sound like much, but it's really helped my overall stamina. 

As far as workouts go, try checking out www.trainforstrength.com Lots of good free workouts are offered there, and they also offer other options like tapes etc.


----------



## tkdguy1982 (Feb 20, 2004)

Alright man I appreciate, I will check out that website, see if I can find anything interesting.  Later.


----------

